# How to make Glycerin Spray (to create water droplets on skin)



## blindpassion (Jun 6, 2009)

Hey everyone! I need help ASAP! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Does anyone know how to make homemade glycerin spray? I have a photoshoot this afternoon where the model needs to have water droplets on her skin.

ANY help would be unimaginably appreciated.
Best wishes, thanks in advance everyone.


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 6, 2009)

If you only need it for the photoshoot use just glycerin and water, you can buy glycerin at drugstores. You may want to experiment with how much of each you need to get the water droplets that you want, I would start with 1 part glycerin and 3 parts water or 1 part glycerin and 2 parts water. Good luck!


----------



## blindpassion (Jun 6, 2009)

Thank-you! I was also considering using a eye dropper thingy, and putting pure glycerin in that, and then dropping it on the skin? 

And with the advice you gave me, should I be using a spray bottle to spray out the water and glycerin onto the model? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thankyou!


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 6, 2009)

How big do the droplets need to be? If you just need a "wet" look use a spray bottle, but if the need them to be bigger then the eyedropper would work better, and putting the pure glycerin in should work. If they need to look watery you may need to mix some water in there since glycerin is gloopy.  It may take some experimentation, especially with lighting on photoshoots.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 6, 2009)

From this article...I would agree a spray bottle will be easier...a water droplet seems like a lot of work and time 

When asked to photograph products where a water droplet effect is required, we always reach for the glycerin. Rather than use pure water, which experience shows will bead off before you get a chance to depress the shutter, we recommend using a glycerin solution. We always take some time before a photo shoot to get the mixture right: not enough water, and the solution squits out in gloopy globs, too much water and the solution rolls off the surface to quickly. Apply using a fine pump spray about 10-15cm away from the surface, and use wide steady sweeps past the bottle a little at a time.



Practice on your skin as you add the glycerine...so you only add what you need for the desired look you are going after


----------

